# Mercenary + YCH  adventure together. [Fantasy RP]



## chiz (Jul 16, 2017)

so im looking for someone who is interested of playing out a fantasy themed Roleplay where my oc volta is an ex soldier or mercenary, and our two chracters happen to have to go out on adventure. im up for adding them either falling in love and having sex too, though i dont want the sex to take over and become a cabal. i want the story an the character bonding to get the focus.

i can play with both male and female character, and any "class" such as mages, priests, berserkers, paladins, archers, rogues etc etc etc any one of them just propose it and we'll see what we work out. we can have this fun wacky world filled with a lot of creatures and adventures~


this is a collage of Volta in his different armours. made by palavenmoons on FA 








im not that active all the time on here so your best bet to get hold of me for this is to add me and contact me directly on

skype: felix_karlstrom
telegram: @smokey_gamingse
discord: volta#0792


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 16, 2017)

do you use discord at all? I would certainly be interest


----------



## chiz (Jul 16, 2017)

OrcKing said:


> do you use discord at all? I would certainly be interest


its      just realized i kinda posted halfway through the contact. ill edit to add them all to fix it.


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 16, 2017)

alright ill send a request and we'll see how things go . Also seems something went bad with your image tag there!


----------



## Little_Luna (Nov 9, 2017)

I am Interested in the RP. I'll add you on Discord.


----------

